# Shimano Socorro or Penn Fierce?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Shopping for a 3 or 4000 series for the bay and a 6000 series for the surf. Which is better?

Thanks!


----------



## Phishin (May 16, 2014)

If you get/got a fierce and dunk it just make sure to open it up and clean it out. Otherwise the reel works fine just fine.


----------

